# overwatch



## All#the#fuR (May 30, 2016)

Omg I love this game!!!! Just wondering if anyone else likes it.

Also what are you favorite characters?
I love Mercy and D.va


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 30, 2016)

Okay, what exactly is this? I hear the name a lot, and I don't have a PS4 (yet).


----------



## lyar (May 30, 2016)

YAAAAAAS


----------



## lyar (May 30, 2016)

YAAAAAS Genji and Winston FTW <3


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 30, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Okay, what exactly is this? I hear the name a lot, and I don't have a PS4 (yet).



YouTube

playoverwatch.com: Overwatch


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 30, 2016)

lyar said:


> YAAAAAS Genji and Winston FTW <3



I have been getting really good at genji lately.

What do you play on?


----------



## Wither (May 30, 2016)

I like the animations. 
The game doesn't impress me, however. Lack of depth to keep me interested.


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 30, 2016)

Wither said:


> I like the animations.
> The game doesn't impress me, however. Lack of depth to keep me interested.



Your just a marshmallow so your vote shouldn't count


----------



## Wither (May 30, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Your just a marshmallow so your vote shouldn't count


Blizzard did a REMARKABLE job with their characters. Their world they have built is stunning with it's depth, there's a story behind everything, and absolutely no part of it feels underwhelming. I have been absolutely floored by every bit of design in the characters and environments. I eagerly await every animation they put out as they are SO damned good, it's astonishing.

The gameplay, however, just doesn't live up. It doesn't have that "wowfactor". It very much feels like a killfest, not a whole lot of strategy. Tactics play a role, sure, but I dunno. It was fun for about half the beta, then I just stopped playing and moved on. I let out my hype for the game and that was it. I'm satisfied. There is absolutely no reason for me to continue an buy it. There's nothing to keep me wanting to play.

Oh, and


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 30, 2016)

Wither said:


> Blizzard did a REMARKABLE job with their characters. Their world they have built is stunning with it's depth, there's a story behind everything, and absolutely no part of it feels underwhelming. I have been absolutely floored by every bit of design in the characters and environments. I eagerly await every animation they put out as they are SO damned good, it's astonishing.
> 
> The gameplay, however, just doesn't live up. It doesn't have that "wowfactor". It very much feels like a killfest, not a whole lot of strategy. Tactics play a role, sure, but I dunno. It was fun for about half the beta, then I just stopped playing and moved on. I let out my hype for the game and that was it. I'm satisfied. There is absolutely no reason for me to continue an buy it. There's nothing to keep me wanting to play.
> 
> Oh, and



Yeah I got you, I kinda feel the same way but I know blizzard will make updates so I'll just wait.

Did you know that because that was such a popular pun that blizzard made that a voice line for mei just to shut people up?


----------



## Wither (May 31, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Yeah I got you, I kinda feel the same way but I know blizzard will make updates so I'll just wait.


They hopefully will. The life span of the game really depends on their updates.


> Did you know that because that was such a popular pun that blizzard made that a voice line for mei just to shut people up?


Yes, and I'm glad they added it. Best voiceline, behind Reinhardt's "Catchphrase!"


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 31, 2016)

An online-only game? No thanks. It's why I haven't touched Splatoon.

That, and I'm not a big fan of new IP's, especially if there's a chance they could fail. That's why I never invested in any unless a sequel was out.

Speaking of, the ONLY piece of Splatoon I actually own is the Inkling Girl amiibo, but that's because I wanted more females in my collection. There's a green version coming out in June, which I plan to get (as green's my absolute favorite color).


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> An online-only game? No thanks. It's why I haven't touched Splatoon.
> 
> That, and I'm not a big fan of new IP's, especially if there's a chance they could fail. That's why I never invested in any unless a sequel was out.


Not a fan of new IPs? That sounds odd to me but each their own.


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

P


All#the#fuR said:


> I have been getting really good at genji lately.
> 
> What do you play on?


Ps4 but I have been busy lately haven't been able to play much.
edit: But I played 26 hours of the beta


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> P
> 
> Ps4 but I have been busy lately haven't been able to play much.
> edit: But I played 26 hours of the beta



If you want to ever play my username is Wintrgophr123


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> If you want to ever play my username is Wintrgophr123


I'll keep that in mind when I get free to play.


----------



## Wither (May 31, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> That, and I'm not a big fan of new IP's, especially if there's a chance they could fail. That's why I never invested in any unless a sequel was out.


... People like you exist? 
Huh. 

Most sequels are fucking garbage, especially if  triple A titles.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 31, 2016)

I meant to say July, June is for the new Kirby series of amiibo.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 31, 2016)

Wither said:


> ... People like you exist?
> Huh.
> 
> Most sequels are fucking garbage, especially if  triple A titles.


Super Mario disagrees.


----------



## Wither (May 31, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Super Mario disagrees.


Hah. Many people would disagree. Mario may be getting more advanced mechanics, but it really lost it's charm, I feel. Galaxy was alright, but the other 2 and a half D/3D Super Mario Brothers are just... simply not as good as things like 3 and World. 

True innovation comes with new IPs. That much should be obvious.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 31, 2016)

Wither said:


> Hah. Many people would disagree. Mario may be getting more advanced mechanics, but it really lost it's charm, I feel. Galaxy was alright, but the other 2 and a half D/3D Super Mario Brothers are just... simply not as good as things like 3 and World.
> 
> True innovation comes with new IPs. That much should be obvious.


Moving on.


----------



## Wither (May 31, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Moving on.


If you're not going to make an attempt at an actual defense ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Wither (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 4, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> If you want to ever play my username is Wintrgophr123


Can I add ya? My PSN is "TheBlackJokerPR" if anyone wants to add. Andyes I do have a Mic


----------



## darien (Jun 4, 2016)

Wither said:


> Most sequels are fucking garbage, especially if  triple A titles.


Doom 2
Team Fortress 2
Half-Life 2
Prototype 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Super Mario Bro's
Assassin's Creed 2, brotherhood, revelations
System Shock 2
Mass Effect 2 and 3
Killzone 2 and 3
Gex 2: Enter The Gecko
Spyro 2
God of War 2. and 3
Devil May Cry 2, 3, and 4
Sniper Elite 2 and 3
Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Carbon, Street, Hot Pursuit
Cool Boarders 2
Armored core 2, 3, 4...
Mortal Kombat 2, 3, Ultimate, etc... pretty much all of them except that damn sub-zero storyline spinoff
Halo 2, 3, 4, 5?
Grand Theft Auto 3+ seriously all of the sequels are better than the original two
Borderlands 2
Portal 2
Final Fantasy 7, 8, 9, 10
Vigilante 8: Second offense
Twisted Metal 2
Saint's Row 3 and 4 both beat the pants off of not only the first saint's row but the second as well.
Street Fighter's Entire franchise?
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2, 3 etc.
Tomb Raider 2
... do I really need to go on? Yes, a lot of sequels suck... A lot of sequels are also a vast improvement over the original game or at the very least just as good as the first game in the series.

Also yes, I play overwatch, though I just started not long ago, I'm finding matchmaker is a bit... dumb- at times and have to wonder how exactly it's supposed to work.


----------



## Wither (Jun 4, 2016)

darien said:


> -A bunch of games you think are good, some arguably untrue-
> ... do I really need to go on? Yes, a lot of sequels suck... A lot of sequels are also a vast improvement over the original game or at the very least just as good as the first game in the series.


See, the thing is, this doesn't disprove my point at all. So, uh... kay?


----------



## darien (Jun 4, 2016)

Wither said:


> See, the thing is, this doesn't disprove my point at all. So, uh... kay?


If you're not going to make an attempt at an actual defense ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Wither (Jun 4, 2016)

darien said:


> If you're not going to make an attempt at an actual defense ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Hah, cute.
I just don't really feel like picking apart each of those games and explaining why sequels aren't always a good thing, or rarely are, and how their innovations are trivial at best most of the time. Besides that, I don't have to make a defense. Why? Because you're not arguing that new IPs bring the most innovation in gaming. You want to make an argument out of something I don't want to argue. Infact, I agree with you for the most part with your line:


darien said:


> Yes, a lot of sequels suck... A lot of sequels are also a vast improvement over the original game or at the very least just as good as the first game in the series.


I never said that all sequels are bad. I never said they couldn't make improvements. I'd be an idiot to say that.

I am arguing in favor of new IPs, not against sequels.

By the way, if you're making a list of good games and/or sequels, don't use Assassin's Creed. It's the same game in a new place with the addition of maybe a couple new weapons. The additions are negligible and, truthfully, most people have no respect for the series.


----------



## darien (Jun 4, 2016)

Wither said:


> I never said that all sequels are bad. I never said they couldn't make improvements. I'd be an idiot to say that.


 Sure seemed like what you were trying to imply, especially with earlier responses to similar comments.



> By the way, if you're making a list of good games and/or sequels, don't use Assassin's Creed. It's the same game in a new place with the addition of maybe a couple new weapons. The additions are negligible and, truthfully, most people have no respect for the series.


Granted I haven't played much of the newer ones, but between 2, brotherhood, and revelations the main character remained the same, new mechanics were added, graphics quality improved, and overall the gameplay as a whole was improved while continuing Ezio's story. So your argument at least in regard to the Assassin's creed versions I mentioned falls quite flat. That said, I played 3 (which also changed the mechanics and changed characters, etc.) and hated it, haven't played any of the newer ones which have been coming out far too frequently and appear to be based on a cookie-cutter 'recipe'.



> I am arguing in favor of new IPs, not against sequels.


 Again it seemed to be both, my apologies if I was somehow mistaken. Fact is, most new IP's fail. Publishers need to make money to stay in business, sequels of good earning games and proven IP's are a great way to earn the revenue they need to stay in business. New IP's are a risk, and with so damn many games and indie devs out there something new, refreshing, unique, and well executed is going to be hard to find. While Overwatch is a new IP from Blizzard, unique it is not. Parallels between Unreal 2k3/2k4, Team Fortress 2, Paladins, and battleborn can be drawn all too easily. Nothing in Overwatch short of the art, sound, story(not that is really has much of one) is at all new. Overwatch is a fairly well polished game with a few balance issues, and ti's fun to play. While it is well executed- it is also quite far from innovative. When someone does put out a successful new IP, you'll often see a bunch of new 'clones' popping up left and right trying to cash in on that success. This is nothing new- the same thing happens with movies, music, and consumer electronics. Expecting GOOD new IP's to drop like candy is unreasonable- there are literally thousands if not millions of different IP's already out there- again- most of them fail- for various reasons. There have been plenty of IPs with great potential that failed because of poor decisions by the publisher or developers.


----------



## Wither (Jun 4, 2016)

darien said:


> Sure seemed like what you were trying to imply, especially with earlier responses to similar comments.


Mario was just a terrible example to use to talk about innovation. I felt like pointing that out. Maybe I just have a thing against Mario games :v.
[/QUOTE]Again it seemed to be both, my apologies if I was somehow mistaken. Fact is, most new IP's fail. Publishers need to make money to stay in business, sequels of good earning games and proven IP's are a great way to earn the revenue they need to stay in business. New IP's are a risk, and with so damn many games and indie devs out there something new, refreshing, unique, and well executed is going to be hard to find. While Overwatch is a new IP from Blizzard, unique it is not. Parallels between Unreal 2k3/2k4, Team Fortress 2, Paladins, and battleborn can be drawn all too easily. Nothing in Overwatch short of the art, sound, story(not that is really has much of one) is at all new. Overwatch is a fairly well polished game with a few balance issues, and ti's fun to play. While it's a well polished and fairly solid game- it is quite far from innovative. When someone does put out a successful new IP, you'll often see a bunch of new 'clones' popping up left and right trying to cash in on that success. This is nothing new- the same thing happens with movies, music, and consumer electronics.[/QUOTE]
Right, most new IP's fail. They don't make as much money. That's real simple to understand. However, that doesn't detract from the fact they give people something new. Y'know, most of the time.

Talking about Overwatch specifically? First off, I'd refrain from comparing it to other, newer games along side it in this context. They can't "copy" each other all that much if they were both in development around the same times. So, with that said, lets keep it to the other games you mentioned. First, Unreal. It plays like it, yes, but there is so much extra added to it that should be obvious. Something closer to overwatch would be TF2, of course. So, first of all, I'll start off with an opinion and say Overwatch characters are 100 times more interesting than anything in TF2, but that's opinion so it doesn't matter. More objectively, Overwatch makes classes in it's class base shooter way more straightforward. Overwatch also gives players a wider range of choices, creating more dynamic matches. It also adds abilities. It adds other things, but I'm lazy and hungry. I never said I was good at making arguments :v
yes, Overwatch pulls ideas from a myriad of games, but it combines them into a new experience, which, by the way, is very very different from both Battleborn and Paladins.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 4, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Can I add ya? My PSN is "TheBlackJokerPR" if anyone wants to add. Andyes I do have a Mic



Sure X3


----------



## darien (Jun 5, 2016)

> First, Unreal. It plays like it, yes, but there is so much extra added to it that should be obvious.


 You're right, unreal had a lot more than Overwatch has in terms of game-modes, content, vehicles, etc. Unreal also had a much more extensive implementation of multi-kill and killstreak announcer lines, and even had a character named widowmaker (I preffered syzygy myself but hey, that's a matter of opinion.)

Comparing TF2 and overwatch.. if you ignore abilities direct comparison becomes very easy. Both hanzo and widowmaker compare directly to tf2's sniper widowmaker with a combination charge-shot rifle and smg and hanzo as a huntsman sniper. Mercy as a kritzkrieg medic, lucio as a medic using the amputator to heal, pariah as a soldier, junkrat as a demoman, our builders are all takes on the engi with turrets, teleporters, etc, bastion is not dissimilar from a brass beast heavy with a sandvich, and tracer compares to the scout.I'm sure there are many more comparisons to draw. I also see some similarities to warframe characters, especially when it comes to genji. I've not had the chance to play every character in overwatch yet but it is far from unique. It is a nice mashup of existing proven concepts and it's well made and enjoyable, but it really does lack variety in terms of content and game modes. The offbeat character design does help, and it reminds me of guilty gear in that regard, which is by all means a compliment. But without more mission variety than capture the point and payload I can see overwatch getting old and tiresome fairly quickly. For the time being I do enjoy it, but I have to admit there really is nothing innovative about it. it's just a well executed casual team shooter that has a fair amount of room to expand, I'm sure blizzard will take advantage of that to keep the franchise going much as it has with it's other IP's.


----------



## Wither (Jun 5, 2016)

darien said:


> You're right, unreal had a lot more than Overwatch has in terms of game-modes, content, vehicles, etc. Unreal also had a much more extensive implementation of multi-kill and killstreak announcer lines, and even had a character named widowmaker (I preffered syzygy myself but hey, that's a matter of opinion.)
> 
> Comparing TF2 and overwatch.. if you ignore abilities direct comparison becomes very easy. Both hanzo and widowmaker compare directly to tf2's sniper widowmaker with a combination charge-shot rifle and smg and hanzo as a huntsman sniper. Mercy as a kritzkrieg medic, lucio as a medic using the amputator to heal, pariah as a soldier, junkrat as a demoman, our builders are all takes on the engi with turrets, teleporters, etc, bastion is not dissimilar from a brass beast heavy with a sandvich, and tracer compares to the scout.I'm sure there are many more comparisons to draw. I also see some similarities to warframe characters, especially when it comes to genji. I've not had the chance to play every character in overwatch yet but it is far from unique. It is a nice mashup of existing proven concepts and it's well made and enjoyable, but it really does lack variety in terms of content and game modes. The offbeat character design does help, and it reminds me of guilty gear in that regard, which is by all means a compliment. But without more mission variety than capture the point and payload I can see overwatch getting old and tiresome fairly quickly. For the time being I do enjoy it, but I have to admit there really is nothing innovative about it. it's just a well executed casual team shooter that has a fair amount of room to expand, I'm sure blizzard will take advantage of that to keep the franchise going much as it has with it's other IP's.


Oh, I'm not defending Overwatch. I already said in this thread I think it has a lack of depth and won't do well to keep my attention for long. Nothing to keep me there. 
Same goes for TF2, just double fold because I think its characters are fucking lame. Most things about TF2 are things I hate. Especially the community, good lord.


----------



## darien (Jun 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> Oh, I'm not defending Overwatch. I already said in this thread I think it has a lack of depth and won't do well to keep my attention for long. Nothing to keep me there.
> Same goes for TF2, just double fold because I think its characters are fucking lame. Most things about TF2 are things I hate. Especially the community, good lord.



Well I have to say I think we're (mostly) in agreement on both counts.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2016)

I main as Lucio and I'm good at it I think but you know maybe because I can't aim for shit at times and when I think I'm shooting at them I'm actually aiming thirty miles above their head. Though the game sometimes gets so annoying when we are all supposed to defend something, yet everyone wants to spawn kill the enemy team and I'm the only one on the point, and I guess some can guess what happens - game lost.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 5, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> I main as Lucio and I'm good at it I think but you know maybe because I can't aim for shit at times and when I think I'm shooting at them I'm actually aiming thirty miles above their head. Though the game sometimes gets so annoying when we are all supposed to defend something, yet everyone wants to spawn kill the enemy team and I'm the only one on the point, and I guess some can guess what happens - game lost.



What do you play on?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 5, 2016)

Unfortunately, I d0n't have an X1 or a PS4 or even a decent PC to play on, BUT one of my friends is rich, and when he invited me around once, SURPRISE he had actually paid for the closed Beta AND pre-ordered the game. So, I've played about an hour of it, revolving in turns with him. From what I've played, My best is definitely not a tank. I sucked at all of them. However, I make a pretty good Tracer (actually managed a Play of the Game with her...) and with Mei, although I am not a good shot, so most of the kills made with Mei was me just attempting to hit people with the close range spray.

So if I do ever get the game, I'll probably main Tracer...

If you're wondering, my two friends have found their mains. One is incredibly nooby and only plays as either Bastion, Reaper or Reinhardt. I'm not against Reinhardt or Reaper. Just Bastion. But the guy who bought the gaem is really skilled and mains Junkrat, Roadhog or Lucio. I'm talking he's made 4 gold medals with Roadhog.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 5, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Unfortunately, I d0n't have an X1 or a PS4 or even a decent PC to play on, BUT one of my friends is rich, and when he invited me around once, SURPRISE he had actually paid for the closed Beta AND pre-ordered the game. So, I've played about an hour of it, revolving in turns with him. From what I've played, My best is definitely not a tank. I sucked at all of them. However, I make a pretty good Tracer (actually managed a Play of the Game with her...) and with Mei, although I am not a good shot, so most of the kills made with Mei was me just attempting to hit people with the close range spray.
> 
> So if I do ever get the game, I'll probably main Tracer...
> 
> If you're wondering, my two friends have found their mains. One is incredibly nooby and only plays as either Bastion, Reaper or Reinhardt. I'm not against Reinhardt or Reaper. Just Bastion. But the guy who bought the gaem is really skilled and mains Junkrat, Roadhog or Lucio. I'm talking he's made 4 gold medals with Roadhog.


Wow he got the closed beta Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> What do you play on?


PS4


----------



## Wither (Jun 5, 2016)

Having "mains" in Overwatch is bad :c
You're meant to adapt mid game. Change characters frequently to suit the situation.
Also, the game was bought for me, so I guess I have it :v

Kea#11409 Americas PC
Americas is important as you have to be in that regions servers to add people from that region.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> Having "mains" in Overwatch is bad :c
> You're meant to adapt mid game. Change characters frequently to suit the situation.
> Also, the game was bought for me, so I guess I have it :v
> 
> ...


I have a main for each class and if I can't counter then some one on my organized chat (team) can do it. I like cuz she can be countered so easy but also be really great to counter simetra bastion genji hanzo


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 5, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> PS4


If you ever want to play I would love to have another person on my "team"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Battleborn is more of my cup of tea if I had to choose between the 2 :u


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Battleborn is more of my cup of tea if I had to choose between the 2 :u


That's nice, for me its Overwatch right now, can't let this game go. Its probably cuz i'm in love with FPS Games.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 6, 2016)

Wither said:


> Having "mains" in Overwatch is bad :c
> You're meant to adapt mid game. Change characters frequently to suit the situation.
> Also, the game was bought for me, so I guess I have it :v
> 
> ...


OK,  Basically what _I _mean by main, is the characters we play as first (apart from my friend. He just sticks to Reinhardt, Bastion or Reaper, even if he keeps on being picked apart by widowmaker) I'm a horrible shot, but I've taken up widowmaker in order to take out an annoying Bastion or a profiter able Hanzo, or I'll pick up on a Winston to cover the distance on a widowmaker on the enemy team. When I say "Main" it means that it's the first person I use to scout out the enemy's tactics. I was always better at using so-fast-its-confusing characters in almost every game ever... El Fuerte or Ibuki in Street Fighter, Scorpion in MKX. The faster but generally squishier characters.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

Ima stay with Borderlands for now


----------



## Wither (Jun 6, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Battleborn is more of my cup of tea if I had to choose between the 2 :u


I would agree, but since no one plays it with me anymore, I've fallen out of it. People are playing Overwatch, so I'll join, whatever.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> If you ever want to play I would love to have another person on my "team"


Ha, 'team', but I barely play it. It's between Destiny and Overwatch atm.


Wither said:


> Having "mains" in Overwatch is bad :c
> You're meant to adapt mid game. Change characters frequently to suit the situation.


Yeah, no, I barely do that, and when I do it usually makes things worse. I'll usually be on Lucio so I can survive and support, sometimes Zarya if I want to survive and Reaper if I want to kill.


----------



## darien (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't really have a main myself, but I do prefer to play Bastion, Pharah, and WidowMaker when possible. I'm also decent at junkrat, lucio, tracer, and reinhardt. Tend to avoid the rest unless absolutely needed or just dicking around as genji because the team is hopeless. (matchmaker hates me)

Gotta love when stuff like this happens:


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 14, 2016)

darien said:


> Don't really have a main myself, but I do prefer to play Bastion, Pharah, and WidowMaker when possible. I'm also decent at junkrat, lucio, tracer, and reinhardt. Tend to avoid the rest unless absolutely needed or just dicking around as genji or because the team is useless. (matchmaker hates me)
> 
> Gotta love when stuff like this happens:


What do u play on? Ps4, Xbone or PC?


----------



## darien (Jun 14, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> What do u play on? Ps4, Xbone or PC?


PC, why?


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 14, 2016)

darien said:


> PC, why?


Just wondering


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 15, 2016)

Overwatch is such a fun casual online game 

I really love playing Pharah and Mei, but can play most of them but no tanks 
I play on PC


----------



## Insanity Steve (Jun 17, 2016)

I love how much Overwatch looks like a pixar movie also if you don't want to talk about Overwatch why come to a thread about it?


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 17, 2016)

If ANYONE wants to play on ps4 I would love to play send me a friend request and say your from faf X3


----------



## BunnyBrigade (Jun 20, 2016)

I play Tracer as my main and run distraction plays with her. I also do Lucio when a healer is needed or D.va / Reinhardt if I'm in a tank-y mood!

I'm on xbox 1: bunbrigade and play often    ୧(˙ ꒳ ˙)ノ₊･~☆


----------



## BunnyBrigade (Jun 20, 2016)

Wither said:


> Having "mains" in Overwatch is bad :c
> You're meant to adapt mid game. Change characters frequently to suit the situation.
> Also, the game was bought for me, so I guess I have it :v
> 
> ...




Its great to have mains if you're willing to learn strategy. Most any character can figure their way around others and everyone has a counter! Switching constantly in a game isn't always a good strategy. Going online and looking at different play modes for characters can really help you understand how to approach even your "counter" and level the playing field. 

Being able to play ALL the characters would be great! But some prefer to specialize in a main with a few back ups and thats not bad at all! Its only bad if they choose not to learn their main in ALL situations (attack, defense, king-of-the-hill, pay load, etc.)


----------



## Wither (Jun 21, 2016)

BunnyBrigade said:


> Its great to have mains if you're willing to learn strategy. Most any character can figure their way around others and everyone has a counter! Switching constantly in a game isn't always a good strategy. Going online and looking at different play modes for characters can really help you understand how to approach even your "counter" and level the playing field.
> 
> Being able to play ALL the characters would be great! But some prefer to specialize in a main with a few back ups and thats not bad at all! Its only bad if they choose not to learn their main in ALL situations (attack, defense, king-of-the-hill, pay load, etc.)


You're right in it being bad to switch constantly. 
Having mains is still not all the good. Different characters play better in different maps and you'll be forced to switch if your main is countered. 

Unless you're a tracer, soldier, or Roadhog. They can hardly be countered :v


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Jun 21, 2016)

overwatch great game. normally i'm playing D.Vr, _Windowmaker_, or Cyborg Green Ninja Dude.







(real talk, love this game so much <3)


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 22, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> overwatch great game. normally i'm playing D.Vr, _Windowmaker_, or Cyborg Green Ninja Dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do u play on? Console or Pc


----------



## SWAYINtheK9 (Jun 23, 2016)

Does anyone play Overwatch on Xbox One?


----------



## BunnyBrigade (Jun 24, 2016)

SWAYINtheK9 said:


> Does anyone play Overwatch on Xbox One?



I'm on xbox 1: bunbrigade 
I play often ୧(˙ ꒳ ˙)ノ.･~☆


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 25, 2016)

I've been playing Overwatch almost nonstop over the past week. My favorite and best character right now is definitely Mei. She's tricky to use at first, but give her enough time, as well as learn the best ways to use her, and you'll be racking up 10+ kill streaks like me! 

Also, she looks so totes adorbs! xD


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 25, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> I've been playing Overwatch almost nonstop over the past week. My favorite and best character right now is definitely Mei. She's tricky to use at first, but give her enough time, as well as learn the best ways to use her, and you'll be racking up 10+ kill streaks like me!
> 
> Also, she looks so totes adorbs! xD


Yea she is pretty fun to use  I Prefer Hanzo or Reaper doe. Hey what console do u play on? or PC?


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Yea she is pretty fun to use  I Prefer Hanzo or Reaper doe. Hey what console do u play on? or PC?


I originally bought it on Xbox One, but I ended up buying and playing the PC version instead because my best friend plays that version. I've never used Hanzo since I always opted for Widowmaker when it came to sniping. As for Reaper, he's ok. Just one of those characters I've yet to fully try out.


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 26, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> I originally bought it on Xbox One, but I ended up buying and playing the PC version instead because my best friend plays that version. I've never used Hanzo since I always opted for Widowmaker when it came to sniping. As for Reaper, he's ok. Just one of those characters I've yet to fully try out.


Well sadly i'm on PS4 oh well. But yea u should try hanzo sometime. If used right he could be a real threat, Use the Scatter Arrows in Rooms or Buildings and use the Radar Arrow for Pretty much Widowmaker's Ult And Use ur Ult in pretty much objectives. Pretty much dats Hanzo


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Well sadly i'm on PS4 oh well. But yea u should try hanzo sometime. If used right he could be a real threat, Use the Scatter Arrows in Rooms or Buildings and use the Radar Arrow for Pretty much Widowmaker's Ult And Use ur Ult in pretty much objectives. Pretty much dats Hanzo


I definitely remember falling victim to one of those scatter arrows today. I'll try and look into him later. Maybe whenever I stop having so much fun with Mei! xD


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 26, 2016)

JediMasterFox said:


> I definitely remember falling victim to one of those scatter arrows today. I'll try and look into him later. Maybe whenever I stop having so much fun with Mei! xD


Ok man good luck with him and have fun


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Jun 27, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> What do u play on? Console or Pc


I play on PC :3


----------

